# Train



## norman88 (Jan 17, 2015)

First post , can anyone tell me how to get from Athens to Istanbul by train . We are going in SEPT and cost , thanks in advance.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

norman88 said:


> First post , can anyone tell me how to get from Athens to Istanbul by train . We are going in SEPT and cost , thanks in advance.


I suggest posting your question here: Greece Expat Forum for Expats Living in Greece - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad 

and here: Turkey Expat Forum for Expats Living in Turkey - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad. 

Have a nice trip!


----------

